# 2 Fragen zu Netbeans



## alaska94 (21. Mrz 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte jetzt mal Netbeans ausprobieren um Java zu Programmieren.
Ich habe aber voher 2 Fragen.

1) Gibt es eine gute deutsche Dokumentation oder Anleitung zu Netbeans?

2) Ist es möglich auch grafische Oberflächen zu programmieren und mit Netbeans darzustellen, wie Buttons und Textfelder??


Gruß

Alaska


----------



## DP (21. Mrz 2006)

1) bestimmt
2) ja


----------



## alaska94 (21. Mrz 2006)

Kann mir auch einer eine Link zu einer Doku hier geben???

Danke aber shconmal für deine Antwort


----------



## motschow (22. Mrz 2006)

Wen du eine Neue Datei erstellst( Rechtsklick auf das entsprechende Package im Projekt-Explorer->New) oder File->New File unter GUI Forms z.B. ein JFrame auswählen. Das kannst du dann im Visuellen Editor bearbeiten


----------

